# Abandoned medicated iui cycle cancelled but pregnant naturally



## Dakon (Sep 8, 2009)

I hope I am posting this in the right place - if not please feel free to move it somewhere more sensible 

We have been TTC for 5+ years, undiagnosed infertility, no problems found on either side.

Last month was our first medicated IUI cycle. I was taking 75iu of Gonal F from cycle days 2-11, at which point I had four follicles over 15mm so I was advised to use protection, await my period and start again when they would lower the dose.

My husband and I decided to go ahead naturally on our own, without using the HCG trigger, and see what happened. I got my surge on cycle day 14, and that night I had agonising pains which I assume were from ovulation. All the following day I couldn't sit or stand without discomfort.

9dpo I got my first bfp, but I was just wondering what you think the chances are that I ovulated more than one egg? Everything I have read seems to indicate that while it is possible that more than one follicle released an egg, usually without a trigger only the dominant one will release?

I've been too embarrassed to contact my clinic and tell them what we did, but what do you more experienced people think?


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Dakon,

Congratulations on your BFP  

Not sure if I can be much help but when I was doing clomid only cycles and had 2 large follies at my scan I was told they would both ovulate & I didn't take a trigger shot.
If you call the clinic and tell them your protection failed then you should get a 7 week scan, if your clinic does them, which would tell you if you're expecting more than one.


PompeyD


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

congrats xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

hiya,

congrats on your BFP! I would do as Pompey suggests and call the hospital to say your protection must have failed as you have a BFP. 

I'm not sure how it all works but people do get twins and triplets etc non medicated so surely if they are of a viable size, more than one follicle could have released an egg.

How do you feel about twins?!

Lu x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I think it's likely you would have ovulated more than one egg but that doesn't mean all will have fertilised. Yes the chances of a multiple pregnancy are higher but I had more than 1 follicle on my IUI's & had a singleton. 

As for the clinic you should ring them & tell them the truth, they offered you advice to use protection but I'm sure they realise most people ttc will give it a go anyway. Given that you were on tx you really need an early scan to make sure everything is ok & going well.


----------



## Maxp (Sep 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Dakon (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I contacted my clinic and  yesterday I had a beta hcg blood test. At 19dpo, in the afternoon, it was 2094. I'm no expert on hcg numbers but to me it sounds like one healthy baby in there.

I am booked in for an early u/s on Wednesday when it will be too arly to see a heartbeat probably, but we should see if it is one or more babies.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Congratulations Dakon,

How did you get on at your scan?

Adrienne


----------



## Maxp (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes I would love to know how you are getting on - I love a bit of happy news


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Max, how are you doing? xx


----------



## Maxp (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello Shemonkey! I hope you are well?

I was doing ok - trying to keep calm and ignore the calender but now I have got period pains so I guess it hasn't worked. I was supposed to test on Friday. Now Im gutted. My own fault for getting my hopes up so high.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Dakon- how did your scan go?


----------



## Dakon (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry I forgot to come back here and update.

Scan showed two babies and we are over the moon. We are so thrilled I just can't believe it. I had a scary moment this morning when all my pregnancy symptoms vanished but I think that was just due to a decent night's sleep as I am back to feeling sick again now.

Fingers crossed for the next 7 months


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Congratulations!     xxx


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

That's great news Dakon   Wishing you a happy & healthy next 7 months


PompeyD


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Dakon,

congrats to you and good luck for the next seven months!
X


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Congratulation Dakon, having twins is amazing!!! You are going to be busy, exhausted but ridiculously happy!!!!!     

CLP


----------

